# NOTICE OF DATA BREACH!!!



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

No, not here, probably just a matter of time though. Almost once a month at least, I get an email saying something to the effect - and I will paraphrase - 

_"Our database got hacked and your credit card and personal identifying information has been stolen. Contact your financial institution."_

Well I never do contact them because they are going to suggest I cancel all affected cards and wait for new ones to arrive. I'd hardly have a working card if I did that because it takes ~2 weeks to get a new one and by the time it arrives I am going to get another data breach notice soon. 

This latest one is from Bailey's. Don't those sorry ass hackers know not to foxtrot with loggers? I don't mind them holding up a federal reserve bank but damnit leave working folks alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 16, 2016)

One of my cards was used without my knowledge, and I got a fraud alert from the company. Since then, I've made it a habit not to use my card anywhere. I almost exclusively use my paypal card now. Paypal is just more secure than most banks, it seems... and they take immediate action to rectify problems. Plus, I get 1% cash back, and can pull funds directly from my checking account when I use the card, rather than only an available paypal balance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 16, 2016)

If my card is hacked ... I hope they put that $ 9.63 to some good use ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2016)

There is only one card I use online, and only if they don't take PP. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2016)

I have lifelock and it works, they have stopped and corrected all kinds of fraudulent activity.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't have any money for them to do anything with...


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 16, 2016)

I've been using a credit card issued by CitiBank for a long time -- it comes with a feature they call "Virtual Credit Cards". Whenever I want to make an online purchase, I log into my CitiBank account and generate a new, single-use card number. I can set a dollar limit and choose how long before it expires, and once it has been charged it will not be accepted for use at any other vendor.

(It also comes with "rewards points" that I can turn into gift cards for Home Depot, Sears, Chilis, Amazon, etc.)

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 17, 2016)

We got an alert a while back about someone trying to use our card number. They issued us new cards and they arrived the next day. Gary


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 17, 2016)

I got some old birthday cards. They are not worth hacking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> I got some old birthday cards. They are not worth hacking.



I resisted credit cards and debit cards and bank accounts and PayPal for many years but I was missing out on a lot of income because of it. The system forces you to become part of it or really you just kind of have to go live in a tent almost, unless you're not selling anything online and even then if you try to sell locally so few people do use cash anymore it's almost impossible to make a living that way.






But there are still some cash-only businesses. I guess we could buy a pretty red dress, a pair of highheels and a wig and make some pretty darn good money on the side.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> and even then if you try to sell locally so few people do use cash anymore it's almost impossible to make a living that way.


I realized this when I went to a hunting show recently. There were several things I wanted to buy, but I never carry cash, and they couldn't accept credit/debit. I just wondered how in the world they do business without it. I have a paypal here reader, and while I don't make my living from selling calls, it certainly has made a few sales that I couldn't have otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I realized this when I went to a hunting show recently. There were several things I wanted to buy, but I never carry cash, and they couldn't accept credit/debit. I just wondered how in the world they do business without it. I have a paypal here reader, and while I don't make my living from selling calls, it certainly has made a few sales that I couldn't have otherwise.



The people who refuse to do it I think most or many of them have religious beliefs that prevent them from doing it, Mark of the Beast and all . And while I respect that I am glad I i'm not crippled by such mythological beliefs anymore. 

When I had my remodeling company I was in the lumberyard one day and one of my subcontractors was in there buying rebar. Not for one of my jobs but for another contractor he was working for . When the clerk push the invoice around and toward him as he started to sign it he said "OH NO NO NO! ADD ANOTHER STICK OF REBAR TO THAT TOTAL!" The clerk asked him why and he said "Because the last three numbers are 666!"

He was one of my old hardcharging drinking drug buddies back in the late 70s through mid 81 who had found religion when I was away in the Coast Guard, and his pendulum swung way far the other way. This incident in the lumberyard happened around 98 or 97 and I still considered myself a "Christian" at that time . We both ended up loading our trucks and trailers up in the yard at the same time and I walk over and ask him _"Lillypad, ( that was his nickname) do you really think you worship a God that would send you to hell because you signed a piece of paper with numbers on it where the last three are 666?"_

He thought about it for a second and then said to me _"Well ... probably not, but I'm not taking any chances!"_  

Then of course there are those people who simply do not want to pay taxes. Well heck I don't want to pay them either but number one I don't want to go to jail, and number two I realize that by not accepting credit cards and PayPal or personal checks I am missing out on many more times of income than what I pay in taxes.

I am not saying any of our members fit into either of these two categories, but I think a lot of people do who are sellers and vendors, and if I was not a seller of merchandise and was a consumer only I would probably not have all of these electronic financial tools either. I would probably only keep one credit card so we can still rent a car when we travel, and pay for airline tickets without being taken to a back room and grilled about why we paid for tickets with $3000 cash & why we have a small suitcase full of cash for a one-month vacation in Europe LOL.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 17, 2016)

One of the main reasons I have been told when I ask why they don't take credit cards is the 3%.
But they will pay the ATM $3-$6 to get cash to go party on. Lol
I know that's different ....lol
I had a milling friend that got stiffed on a check a while ago. I told him to get a card swipe for his phone. He cried about the fees. I said well you could have $290.70 of that $300 your going to court for already... He got all huffy then later asked what all he had to do to get one. He got mad again when I laughed that he already had a PayPal account.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bench1holio (Mar 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I guess we could buy a pretty red dress, a pair of highheels and a wig and make some pretty darn good money on the side.



I think your probably a pretty average looking guy @Kevin, But in a red Dress and high heels you aint makin no money!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2016)

bench1holio said:


> I think your probably a pretty average looking guy @Kevin, But in a red Dress and high heels you aint makin no money!


Nope, he don't have the legs for it! Lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 18, 2016)

most of these fun ladies you are referring to now take credit/debit cards also .... Well somebody told me they did ... 


Kevin said:


> But there are still some cash-only businesses. I guess we could buy a pretty red dress, a pair of highheels and a wig and make some pretty darn good money on the side.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> most of these fun ladies you are referring to now take credit/debit cards also .... Well somebody told me they did ...



I never thought about it but with the point of sale swipers for phones i guess that has to be true. I used to brag that i never had to pay for sex one time even when it was in vogue when i was military....but it dawned on me at some point i have never had sex once without paying for it one way or another.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 22, 2016)

I just got my Breach of Data notice a few minutes ago. From the same place. It is all the way back to 12/2011 now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 23, 2016)

DavidDobbs said:


> I just got my Breach of Data notice a few minutes ago. From the same place. It is all the way back to 12/2011 now.



Me too. Yikes! Gary


----------



## Brink (Mar 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> But there are still some cash-only businesses. I guess we could buy a pretty red dress, a pair of highheels and a wig and make some pretty darn good money on the side.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 2


----------

